# Lindernia roundifolia "varigated" - flowers



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are 2 photos of a flowering L. roundifolia "varigated". It did it in one of my wabi kusa.


















Another photo of the same wabi kusa 1 week earlier.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, that is a really nice little setup you have there.

Congrats on the flower! Try get a sharper, closer picture of it and email it to Cavan_allen for the plant finder. I don't think we have a picture of that flower yet.

Also, what is the red plant? I don't recognize it in the emersed form.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks! Red plant is Rotala mini "butterfly". I am waiting for it to flower.



Zapins said:


> Wow, that is a really nice little setup you have there.
> 
> Congrats on the flower! Try get a sharper, closer picture of it and email it to Cavan_allen for the plant finder. I don't think we have a picture of that flower yet.
> 
> Also, what is the red plant? I don't recognize it in the emersed form.


----------



## justin182 (Oct 27, 2009)

So neat. Bringing this up for more ppl to see it! Definitely not something you see often.


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, congrats on getting L. Roundifolia 'varigated' to flower in it's emersed form. Sweet Wabi Kusa display! Nice contrasting with Rotala Mini 'Butterfly'.


----------

